# Low-Budget PC für TIA-Portal



## Felix1 (4 Februar 2022)

Morgen zusammen. Vielleicht mal ein bisschen anderes Thema, wenn unerwünscht dann einfach löschen.
Ich bin in der Ausbildung und habe nächste Woche einen SPS-Kurs. Gearbeitet wird wohl mit TIA-Portal.
Bei der Gelegenheit möchte ich mal meine Ausbildungsvergütung verschleudern und mir einen neuen Laptop zulegen, da der alte wirklich alt ist.
Da ich mich in der Materie 0,0 auskenne also meine Frage:

Habt ihr Laptop empfehlungen?
Anforderungen wären:
- gute Akkulaufzeit
- Kompaktes Packmaß
- robust
- TIA-Portal sollte gut drauf laufen
- Ansonsten nur Office Anwendungen

Falls ihr keine konkrete Empfehlung habt könntet ihr mir vlt verraten auf was ich auf jeden Fall achten muss, sprich Mindestanforderungen was die Hardware angeht.
Preislich wäre alles unter 500€ akzeptabel, ich hab aber echt kein Plan wieviel Geld man da in die Hand nehmen muss (sollte). 
Wenn es mit diesen Preisvorstellungen garkeinen Sinn macht zu suchen, wäre auch das ne brauchbare Info für mich. Dann müsste ich nach anderen Alternativen suchen.

Würde mich über Antworten freuen.

Grüße, Felix


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Februar 2022)

Achten solltest du auf viel RAM, 16-32GB.
SSD ist ein muß.
Wenn möglich 17“-Bildschirm.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 Februar 2022)

Felix1 schrieb:


> Falls ihr keine konkrete Empfehlung habt könntet ihr mir vlt verraten auf was ich auf jeden Fall achten muss, sprich Mindestanforderungen was die Hardware angeht.
> Preislich wäre alles unter 500€ akzeptabel, ich hab aber echt kein Plan wieviel Geld man da in die Hand nehmen muss (sollte).
> Wenn es mit diesen Preisvorstellungen garkeinen Sinn macht zu suchen, wäre auch das ne brauchbare Info für mich. Dann müsste ich nach anderen Alternativen suchen.


Hier gehen die Meinung wahrschenlich auseinander.

Was es für 500 EUR gibt, geht vielleicht gerade noch ...

Ich würde eher das doppelte investieren, und zwar in eine gebrauchte Workstation, z. B. Thingpad P50 (habe  ich) P51, notfalls auch ein W541.

Beispiele:









						Lenovo ThinkPad P50
					

Besonderheiten:  NVIDIA Quadro M1000M, DE-Tastatur (beleuchtet), FingerPrint-Sensor - Jedes Gerät professionell generalüberholt- Versand noch heute (bei Zahlungseingang bis 14 Uhr)- 30 Tage kostenloser Rückversand Betriebssystem vorinstalliert - Gerät einschalten und sofort loslegen!




					www.notebookgalerie.de
				












						Lenovo ThinkPad P50 - Laptops und PCs gebraucht und günstig kaufen | LapStore
					

Lenovo ThinkPad P50 - Laptops und PCs gebraucht und günstig kaufen | LapStore




					www.lapstore.de
				









						Lenovo Thinkpad P50 gebraucht kaufen 75% günstiger
					

Lenovo Thinkpad P50 Notebook gebraucht vom Notebook Großhändler individuell konfigurieren und kaufen. Bis 36 Monate LUXNOTE Garantie +++. Jetzt vergleichen...




					www.luxnote-hannover.de
				




Natürlich nicht von privat, sondern von solchen Händlern, die Leasingrückläufer aufarbeiten und Gewährleistung bieten.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 Februar 2022)

Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit privat und beruflich für ca. 1000€ sehr gut ausgestattete Dell M6700/6800 gebraucht gekauft. Neu gibt es diese robusten Teile nicht mehr. Vermutlich waren das gut erhaltene Leasing-Rückläufer. Die sind heute immer noch sehr gut zu gebrauchen. Ob man diese Schnäppchen aber heute noch bekommt, musst du mal recherchieren. Damals gab es Händler für diesen Markt.

Es gibt übrigens hier im Forum ausführliche Threads zum Thema Programmiergerät, PG etc.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 Februar 2022)

Vielleicht auch in die anderen Diskussionen schauen, die es hier schon gibt:






						Mit welchen Rechnern Arbeitet ihr
					

Hallo..., Bei mir ist mal wieder ein neuer Rechner fällig, nur welcher.  Wie sind eure Anforderungen, mit was arbeitet ihr, was wünscht ihr euch, ...  Bisher hatte ich ein Notebook: 17" 4k; i9; 32GB Ram; 1TB SSD 1TB-Platte Ist jetzt 3 Jahre alt.




					www.sps-forum.de
				









						Neuer Arbeitslaptop für Tia und E-Plan
					

Guten Morgen  Ich habe keine aktuellen Beiträge zu diesen Thema gefunden, und frage deswegen hier einmal direkt.  Mein Laptop ist dabei seinen Geist aufzugeben, und ich benötige einen neuen. Mit meinen bisherigen war ich sehr unzufrieden, und möchte daher die Erfahrungen anderer mit einbeziehen...




					www.sps-forum.de


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 Februar 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Damals gab es Händler für diesen Markt.


Nachdem viele Großunternehmen die Rechner 3 Jahre leasen,  ist das Angebot immer noch groß – wegen der allegemeinen Liefersituation halt im Moment auch etwas teurer.

Mein P50 mit 4K aus dem Dezember 2020 kostet heute eher 100 - 150 EUR mehr.


----------



## Felix1 (4 Februar 2022)

okay alles klar, vielen Dank für die Info. Dann weiss ich schonmal das es kein Neugerät werden wird und worauf ich achten sollte.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (4 Februar 2022)

Hi Felix

Ich habe mir (nur zum TIA Programmieren) ein gebrauchtes
Panasonic Toughbook CF-52, i5 Prozessor,16Gb RAM, 15" zugelegt.
Der kostet so ca. 650 Euro.
Das ist zwar etwas über deinem Budget, hat aber einige Vorteile zu bieten.
Full Rugged (Baustellentauglich), Griff zum Wegwerfen dran,Echte RS232 Schnittstelle (Brauchst Du nicht für TIA, aber oft bei anderen Sachen)
Der schlägt in punkto Performance (TIA) sogar mein neu bekommenen Laptop mit i7 Prozessor im Geschäft.
Da sind die reinen Technischen Daten nicht immer alles.

Gruß Timo


----------



## Oberchefe (5 Februar 2022)

Vielleicht findest du auch hier etwas:








						Notebooks
					

Gebrauchte Laptops & gebrauchte Notebooks kaufen. Nachhaltig, preiswert, sofort lieferbar. Apple, Dell, HP, Lenovo. Microsoft-autorisiert refurbished (MAR)




					www.afbshop.de


----------



## Sarek (7 Februar 2022)

HP ZBook 15 G2 oder 17 G2 gebraucht mit 16GB oder mehr, SSD, i7 CPU, FullHD Display

schau mal bei ebay unter Nummer 224717090798

Nachteil, kein BS, keine dt. Tastatur läßt sich aber leicht wechseln


----------

